

Ask HN: I have 4 months and i need to earn $2000? - zack12

I know this is not the right way to figure out stuff but i guess HN can give a little advice over here. I know basic html/css, i can covert a pdf into html if given 7-8 hours..apart from that i have no skill. I am learning javascript right now.  I have a big day coming in the start of May 2012, and i need to have around $2000 before that...what's the most appropriate path i should follow to achieve this target?
======
superasn
There are many sites on which you can find freelance work. Here are a few I've
used myself to find freelance workers for odd jobs from time to time.

Sites: 1) freelancer.com, elance.com, odesk.com, rentacoder.com,
scriptlance.com, etc 2) fiverr.com (i think they pay you $4 for every job) 3)
digitalpoint.com forums (see buy/sell forum)

Type of jobs you can do:

1) Convert a PSD into HTML/CSS - can pay up to $100 per job 2) Do voice-overs
if you have a good voice - can pay up to $30 per minute 3) Write articles on
something - it pays like $5 per 500 words 4) Create e-books (as pdfs) - you
can earn up to $50 per ebook.

Of course for most of the above you need to have good command over english.
Also once you get good feedback it will be easier for you to find more work.
Good luck!

------
iKnowKungFoo
FYI, there are free online services that can convert PDFs to HTML. I agree
with the Craigslist approach, but you might spend some time on
<http://www.codecademy.com> learning how to write JavaScript. Also, use
<http://stackoverflow.com/> when you get stuck on how to do something.

------
SHOwnsYou
Try to find freelance clients. If you're either not confident enough or feel
like you're not ready, you could get a regular job. It doesn't matter if it's
as a junior dev somewhere or flipping burgers. You can make over $2k in 4
months.

~~~
zack12
Actually i am not located in US. The country where i live have very low paying
junior programming jobs like $200 per month, needless to say 90% of the
businesses here have really shitty websites. They don't think there is any
value in functional user interfaces. Most small business don't pay more than
$100..or maybe $200 for a website.

~~~
victorhn
what country is that?

~~~
zack12
Pakistan.

------
paulhauggis
I would say go on craiglist and find a freelance client. I did this few years
ago and usually made a couple thousand/month.

------
S4M
Try a freelance website. For example www.odesk.com

Good luck!

------
richf
You could always try Amazon Mechanical Turk.

